# 1:29ish retro vehicles



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there a source for decent vehicles in 1:29 (or reasonably close) size? I'm interested in 1940's - 1960's. I've tried some 1:32 stuff, but my figures and trains look too big next to them. There are plenty of real cool 1:24 vehicles out there, but they might be too big! Then there is the issue of..... If I go with 1:24 sized vehicles, then my buildings and people will also need to be that size. Will a 1:29 scale train look funny pulling into a 1:24 scale station full of 1:24 scale people and cars? Hmmmmm....... Has anyone else been in this dilemma?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to check out some of DA Winters comments in the 'Indoor' subforum. 

He found (purely subjective) that 1/24 vehicles and figures looked 'about right' next to 1/29 trains. 

Also, keep in mind that getting a 1/24 figure into a 1/24 car or truck is...extremely difficult at best. Usually, you have to drop down a size to make the figures fit (1/29 figure into 1/24 vehicle).


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

1 : 24 people fit perfectly into 1 : 24 vehicles, if they were made for that purpose 










Remember, your leg position is completly different in a car or on a park bench. If things are difficult, fit passengers into the carseats and built the rest of the kit around them. 

I think, railroad layouts need as many passengers or goods to transport as possible. 










In many cases you can not trust the makers with the scales they quote. e.G. Aristo figures are much larger than 1 / 29th. 
The old Bachmann or LGB coaches are much smaller than 1 : 22,5. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

1:24 vehicles work great with Aristo figures as seen with this Aristo cop and a 1:24 girl - 










-Brian


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is the actual scale for diecast model cars are not always what they are marked as being. When a company put all they're diecast model cars in the same size box which many do, your 59 Cadillac is going to scale out smaller than a 61 Rambler. Why, because the cars where sized to fit the box. The stated scale is a subjective point. I have recently seen diecast model cars on ebay listed as 1/26th scale. I've not seen these in person so I don't know the actual size, but it might be worth checking out. 

Randy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, I looked into this a little further. 
A 1964 Ford Galaxie is 209-210 inches in overall length. 

So using 209 inches at 1/29th scale comes out to 7.24 inches. 

This 1964 Ford Galaxie Police Car is stated to be 1/26th scale 

The description says the car is 6.5 inches long. 

209 inches at 1/32nd scale comes out to 6.53 inches. 

The same dealer has a 1961 Cadillac Sedan Deville with the description stating it is 6.5 inches long. If you know anything at all about cars, you know the Cadillac was much longer than the Ford.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds to me like the best way to shop for vehicles is by taking along some 1:29 passengers for a test drive (or test fit)!! Perhaps trying to shop on line might be a bad idea.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 22 Oct 2009 11:33 PM 
Is there a source for decent vehicles in 1:29 (or reasonably close) size? I'm interested in 1940's - 1960's. I've tried some 1:32 stuff, but my figures and trains look too big next to them. There are plenty of real cool 1:24 vehicles out there, but they might be too big! Then there is the issue of..... If I go with 1:24 sized vehicles, then my buildings and people will also need to be that size. Will a 1:29 scale train look funny pulling into a 1:24 scale station full of 1:24 scale people and cars? Hmmmmm....... Has anyone else been in this dilemma? 
I do it all the time. All my buildings are scaled at 1:24 as are most of my figures and wheeled vehicles. The trains, for the most part, are 1:29. This is NOT a problem.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 23 Oct 2009 05:46 AM 

1 : 24 people fit perfectly into 1 : 24 vehicles, if they were made for that purpose 










Remember, your leg position is completly different in a car or on a park bench. If things are difficult, fit passengers into the carseats and built the rest of the kit around them. 

I think, railroad layouts need as many passengers or goods to transport as possible. 










In many cases you can not trust the makers with the scales they quote. e.G. Aristo figures are much larger than 1 / 29th. 
The old Bachmann or LGB coaches are much smaller than 1 : 22,5. 



Nice effect ! You are right, of course, about not trusting the makers to be true to their stated scales. It's mostly a judgment call.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

to shop for vehicles is by taking along some 1:29 passengers for a test drive 

Sounds like a good idea. So which firm offers 1 : 29 figures? 

Returning to the initial questioin. Revell offered a 1 : 28 plastic kit for a Stanley steamer years ago. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm with Blackburn. Most of my buildings are 1:24, so that is what I like my people and cars to be too. Like others, they seem to look okay to me next to my 1:29 trains. Fortunately they aren't often "right next to" each other, so I am never aware of a difference in scale. Heck, I even have some 1:24 trains in the form of the Aristo classic series of cars.

Ed


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just a toy soldier show in Massachusetts. Saw some reproduction Marx vehicles including a bulldozer in 1/32ndish. They need to be painted and aren't too detailed but for less than $10 it is probably worth it. 
LAO


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 24 Oct 2009 07:31 PM 
Sounds to me like the best way to shop for vehicles is by taking along some 1:29 passengers for a test drive (or test fit)!! Perhaps trying to shop on line might be a bad idea. 

Rivette is right I have purchased several of them off of Evil Bay and like them very much several on there right now!! All years and models too. Bid away LOL







The Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 22 Oct 2009 11:33 PM 
Is there a source for decent vehicles in 1:29 (or reasonably close) size? 






Try a few of these..

http://3000toys.com/

http://www.dhsdiecast.com/

http://www.collectablediecast.com/

http://www.diecastfast.com/#

http://www.diecastdirect.com/?c=True

http://www.diecastalley.com/


Hope that's helpful.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So which firm offers 1 : 29 figures? 

None. They all make them in 1:20. That's why I started making my own


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I just did some measurements of door ways on my equipment 

1/29 USAT F3 cab door = 2 1/8 inch tall 
1/29 Aristo Craft Bobber caboose = 2 1/2 inch tall 
1/29 USAT NW2 = 2 3/8" inch tall 
1/32 MDC Hustler = 2 1/2 inch tall 

Now if I'm figuring this right, a 6' tall man in 1/29 scale should be 2.48 inch tall. 
A 5' 6" tall man in 1/29 scale should be 2.27 inch tall. 

So, with this info, were the cab doors on the F3s really that short? Did tall guys have to bent over to get in and out the door? Even the NW2 cab door seems pretty short to me.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rivette- I've never been in an F3, but if the scale is correct, I'd suffer some serious bruising!! I wonder how 'Aristocraft' people get in...... They are nowhere near 1/29. However, I have purchased some cheap Chinese made figures on ebay that scale around 1/29. Also, Life-Like trains makes some people (scene master people) that scale out around 1/29. They both look correct with 1/29 trains. I've seen a few vehicles listed as 1/28 or 1/30 but the selection is very limited. With Aristocraft and USA Trains and others making so much train stuff for so many years in 1/29, why isn't there more vehicles out there!???!! HMMMMMM.... 


Torby- Making figures is certainly great. Then you are not limited to 'stock' posses and generic figures. However, public transportation is still pretty limited on my railroad and my people need vehicles to drive to work in. So, the dilemma remains..... either use people that are in scale with trains and out of scale with vehicles or..... in scale with vehicles and out of scale with trains.


----------

